# Acer Aspire 5315 CPU Upgrade



## Joschy1401c14 (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

 Habe ein Acer Aspire 5315 mit einem Intel Celeron M 530 1.73 GHz.
 Chipsatz : Mobile Intel 960GL Express

 Nun meine Frage, welchen möglichst schnellen CualCore CPU kann ich verwenden da meine CPU für meinen Zwecken zu schwach ist.

 Danke


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Dezember 2009)

Müßte eigentlich der T5300 sein (Merom L2)
 Allerdings solltest du vorher noch per Support-Anfrage abklären ob er vom BIOS des Notebooks auch korrekt erkannt wird.

 Das Notebook (der Chipsatz) unterstützt Sockel-P CPUs mit einem FSB von max 533 (quad pumped).


----------



## Joschy1401c14 (10. Dezember 2009)

Erstmal danke, ich lese immer Sockel P & M sind das die selben ?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2009)

sockel M und P haben gleichviele Pins, der P hat den M abgelöst, d.h. die CPUs sind rein technisch erstmal kompatibel. aber ob eine bestimmte CPU dann passt hängt halt vom eigentlichen board und dem BIOS ab. 

 Was sagt denn CPU-Z genau über dein board? Das gibt idR auch den Sockel an.


----------



## Joschy1401c14 (10. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2009)

also, das ist das sockel M. 

 aber mal ne frage: hast du denn überhaupt quellen, wo du ne CPU bekommen kannst? für sockel M finde ich in den normalen shops nur einen einzigen dualcore für >400€, und der häötte FSB 166 (du hast maximal 133, das sind dann efftiv 533 "quadpumped), und die verfügbaren sockel P-CPUs mit FSB 133 sind alles nur singlecores... ^^


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Dezember 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, das ist das sockel M.


 Oh - da hab ich wohl was falsch recherchiert.
 Pardon!


----------



## Joschy1401c14 (10. Dezember 2009)

Bei eBay gibts alles


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2009)

@eol_ruin: also, ich VERMUTE es ist M, wegen socke 479 *m*PGA ^^


 @joschy: jo, aber was für ne CPU hast du da im auge, bzw. hast du mal geschaut, welche sockel M/P dualcores überhaupt nen FSB von 133 haben? wenn überhaupt, kommen ja nur solche in frage.


----------



## Joschy1401c14 (11. Dezember 2009)

der T2350 sollte eigendlich gehen der hat 533FSB


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2009)

theoretisch ja, der is sockelM.

 aber ich will da nix versprechen.


----------



## Joschy1401c14 (11. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie ist das alles kompliziert geworden.


----------



## Joschy1401c14 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hab bei eBay einen T2390 ersteigert (für satte 5,50 Euro) und ihn eingebaut. Laüft klasse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

